# I need a little help with chopin



## JuanAntonioF

Hi.
I'm 15 years old and I've been playing piano for 5 or 6 years but this year I started with chopin pieces and I don't know what songs can help me to upgrade my skill level. By the moment I have played: prelude op. 28 no.15; waltz op. 69 no.2; and started with the Nocturne in C-sharp minor.
I started to play the waltz op. 64 no. 2 but I think that my actual skill won't lend me to play it so I was looking for some pieces to help. Can anybody help me?

Sorry if there are some mistakes in grammar.


----------



## bharbeke

You might see if any of the polonaises look right for your skill level or just slightly above it.


----------



## Iota

You might find the following site helpful as it discusses these things -

https://www.pianotv.net/2016/09/easiest-chopin-pieces-difficult/

I don't think it mentions the Chopin Mazurka in Bb Op 7, No.1, which springs to mind as a piece that you may find as approachable as the other Chopin you have played. Here's Arthur Rubinstein playing it.

One doesn't have to play these pieces as fast as you may hear concert pianists play them, for them to be musical. Good luck.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Always start slow, and learn bar by bar, until you can drill down the notes and rhythm. I taught my daughter to play piano, and she progressed to play challenging pieces in short time. The temptation is to learn the whole piece without drilling down each part first, but eventually you have to do it anyway to improve those parts you're shaky on.


----------



## Highwayman

JuanAntonioF said:


> Hi.
> I'm 15 years old and I've been playing piano for 5 or 6 years but this year I started with chopin pieces and I don't know what songs can help me to upgrade my skill level. By the moment I have played: prelude op. 28 no.15; waltz op. 69 no.2; and started with the Nocturne in C-sharp minor.
> I started to play the waltz op. 64 no. 2 but I think that my actual skill won't lend me to play it so I was looking for some pieces to help. Can anybody help me?
> 
> Sorry if there are some mistakes in grammar.


Flecha is that you


----------



## derin684

Hi, first of all I don't believe the concept of level. 

1- Do you have a teacher that helps you when you are studying a piece?

2-About what you should do:

Don't give up playing the Op. 64 No. 2. It's not that difficult as it seems.

Learn it carefully and start playing it in a very slow tempo.

The "Piu Mosso" part is considered more techically difficult than the others. Practice that part more than the others and try to make all notes sound equal when you learn it, after you memorize and get better, make it musical. Use the soft pedal if you need.

Don't let your hands get stiff, otherwise you will never completely be able to play it the way you want. This applies to all piano pieces but it's very important.

3-You wrote that you studied mostly Chopin pieces, if you don't want to play the Op. 64 No. 2 Waltz, I would reccomend a Bach Prelude and Fugue from WTC, Clementi, Mozart or Haydn sonatas. Choose one that fits your level. Baroque and Classical periods help improve your technique more than you think.

4-This is boring, but practice scales and arpeggios daily. If you struggle, play Czerny's etudes. There are several books of etudes.

Hope you can imrpove yourself


----------



## JuanAntonioF

Hi.
Really thanks for your recommendations. By the moment I think that I will try with a fugue. And by the way yes I have a teacher that helps me but she is on vacations so I have practice all by myself.
I already so scales so only going to start with te arpeggios.
Really thanks


----------



## JuanAntonioF

Thanks four that web site. Thanks to you I have played 2 pieces of that and I think that are helping me to be better than I expected.


----------



## bharbeke

Here's a video to inspire you or for when you need a break from scales and arpeggios:


----------



## sexton1022

Hi! I was actually going to post a question along these lines, but maybe you can help me? I've been playing piano for about 2 years. I just learned (mostly) Clementi Op. 36. In order to get it, I had to play it so many times I'm sick of it now! Will it always be like this? (Learning and repeating one bar at a time) Maybe I'm just a little frustrated. TIA.


----------

